

 Review our Startup BusFeed - okeumeni
http://busfeed.com

======
krakensden
The body text is styled very differently on the home page and the other pages,
you should normalize this. That said, the former is too big and light, and the
latter is too small. You also have schizophrenic paragraph styling. Some are
separated by blank lines, some aren't, some are separated by two or three
blank lines.

Your capabilities page needs screenshots, the more the better. Ubuntu may have
a design worth stealing shamelessly for this:
<http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features> . The screenshots are big enough that
you can tell what's going on, but not so big that they overwhelm the page. (In
previous iterations, they were even better, because they cranked up the font
sizes before taking screencaptures, but...)

The pitch on your front page is also... remarkably nebulous. Change is here!
But I still don't know what exactly you do. I think 37signals does a good job
at this sort of thing (<http://highrisehq.com/>), you could check that out.

Best of luck.

~~~
okeumeni
Great feedback, thanks

------
okeumeni
We founded Busfeed.com as a web application for sales professionals.

BusFeed is a Sales 2.0 application, We harvest Business and Social network
intelligence to help sales people get closer to their prospect and help close
deals faster.

To get a Free 30 days subscription, Please use Promo code: BF_30DAYS_YC

We appreciate your feedback.

------
ceslami
I think you would benefit from having a more prominent call to action button.
In this case, the link to the contact form to schedule a demo could be made
more prominent.

~~~
okeumeni
Good feedback thanks.

